# The OPENING!! A 1942 Cigar Story!!



## hollywood

Well, I decided after these came to me that the reason for having them was not to collect the tin, but to see what was inside! Today was the day to find out!! There are several pics taken during the opening. Please scroll down to see the surprise inside!


----------



## hollywood




----------



## hollywood




----------



## hollywood




----------



## dayplanner

Sweet! You HAVE to smoke one of those.


----------



## hollywood

These things are in perfect condition!! Not dried out a bit! The cello and cigars are covered in crystals. Just totally UNBELIEVABLE!!! I am still kind of shaking while I'm typing this post. I am almost afraid of them! Like unearthing something sacred!


----------



## NCRadioMan

All I have to say is........WOW! Thanks for sharing the opening experience with us, Dave!


----------



## Landers

Wow! That would be awesome to try one of them! The age on those... look at the cello color and all the crystalization! Wow!!!


----------



## JCK

that is amazing.. says alot of vacuum packing... where did you come across this tin?


----------



## hollywood

here's a slideshow of the pics. I think I have it working now. If it does work; maybe the MODs might want to take down some of the big pics!? You're call.

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/ashlea30/josa/?action=view&current=1167169551.pbw


----------



## Robb01

That is just awesome, you have to get the review up when you smoke one. wow


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Wow, that's ridiculous man! That's really cool... I hope you at least smoke ONE of 'em, they don't make 'em like they use to!!!!!


----------



## steelheaderdu

That is by far the coolest thing I've seen all week  I've never seen such deep yellow celophane, INCREDIBLE! :dr :dr :dr What a Christmas present.

PLEASE fire one up and share with us a review. Better yet, take some video footage of it and send it to my house so I can attempt to share the experience


----------



## Don Fernando

lol ... that's quite the find !! ... I agree .. we *really* need a review.


----------



## txdyna65

Yes thanks for sharing that with us, thats too cool. Id love to hear how one smoked


----------



## n3uka

txdyna65 said:


> Yes thanks for sharing that with us, thats too cool. Id love to hear how one smoked


:tpd:


----------



## Islesfan

I can't believe how good those sticks look, please torch one, we need to know!


----------



## CEC_Tech

That's amazing. It says 5 cents each on the side of the can. Is that what you paid? If not, it looks like a garage sale sold it before. Please review one of those babies soon.


----------



## Da Klugs

Very cool my friend. You were right about the vaccum sealing. Kind of puts the topic on the table again. With all that yellowing, plume etc the theories about aging might need to be updated.. once you smoke one. 

Fire one up and let us know how they taste. I'm hoping/thinking pretty darn good.


----------



## burninator

:dr Thanks for the peep show!


----------



## BP22

WOW!!! That is so cool. Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## Rploaded

Dave,

That is one great find, I hope they are as tasty as they look. Cant wait to hear your review.

Ryan


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Oh my goodness please let us know how it taste when u lit that baby up.:dr I bet.


----------



## mikey202

That is so cool.Truely an awsome experiance!!!!:w


----------



## joed

What a unique find! 

The slideshow is way cool :w 

I hope that these cigars totally blow you away! 

Enjoy


----------



## cfheater

I hope that those smoke well and you enjoy the hell outta them. As everyone else has said please give a review.


----------



## Sandman

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Thanks for doing one of the best threads in a while. 

Now smoke away, and write a review. Thanks.


----------



## lenguamor

That is awesome!

Hollywood, today you are almost as cool as James Suckling!


----------



## The Professor

Way too f'in cool, Brother. That's simply amazing. You'll have to smoke one tonight while Skype herfin'.


----------



## fireman43

Damn!!!....What else is there to say. That is a very awesome find!!! Congrats, and they look:dr Let us all know how they smoke!


----------



## RPB67

hollywood said:


> These things are in perfect condition!! Not dried out a bit! The cello and cigars are covered in crystals. Just totally UNBELIEVABLE!!! I am still kind of shaking while I'm typing this post. I am almost afraid of them! Like unearthing something sacred!


Great score Dave. What a Christmas surprise. They look great.

Congrats on the great find. Let us know how they are.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Holy Cow!!!! That is incredible!! 

The look tasty!


----------



## Bigd417

That was a joy to share with us. I hope the smokes are as good as the experience of opening the can and taking them out.:dr


----------



## dyj48

Jeez, what a find!! Love the pics and the cigars still look awesome! They're 65 years old, for pete's sake....alright..you've got to do the taste test for us as well.


----------



## dunng

WOW - talk about a find!


----------



## 68TriShield

hollywood said:


> These things are in perfect condition!! Not dried out a bit! The cello and cigars are covered in crystals. Just totally UNBELIEVABLE!!! I am still kind of shaking while I'm typing this post. I am almost afraid of them! Like unearthing something sacred!


Wow Dave look like they are in perfect condition! Just WOW!


----------



## Jsabbi01

How do they smell? They look amazing!!!! What a great find, may even be one of the last sealed tins in existance.


----------



## Thurm15

Dave, I'm glad you decided to open them! I bet they'll smoke great! Congrats.


----------



## Moosie

What this country needs is a good *Five Cent Cigar*.
Simply awesome.


----------



## omowasu

Wow, I am in awe of that find! Was there a "whoosh" of air from the vacuum when you pierced the seal after all these years? That is some yello cello, and the stogies still look delicious! Please let us know how :w one goes!


----------



## mike32312

That was awesome Dave. Thanks for sharing. So what's taken so long you've should of lit one up by now and giving us a blow by blow review. :r Come on man the suspense is killing us. :r :w


----------



## mastershogun

Amazing... can't wait for the review


----------



## bi11fish

WOW WOW WOW. That is so amazing. ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j6ppc

Wow, Dave. That is awesome. I too look forward to hearing how they taste.


----------



## LSUTIGER

what is the origin of the tobacco in these cigars?


----------



## y3n0

LSUTIGER said:


> what is the origin of the tobacco in these cigars?


:tpd: I'm curious too. I'm assuming it's Cuban tobacco that was rolled in Tampa?

They look great!


----------



## PadronMe

Very nice.


I'd be honored to review one for you.


----------



## kvaughan

I'm guessing you picked it up on eBay? I just did a search and the ended listing I came up with had all the markings and tears on the paper as yours did.


----------



## Goethe

Geez, here I thought I was sitting pretty for scoring a few Añejos on Christmas.

Congratulations my friend. Those cigars are older than my parents and even outlived one of them.

P.S. Make sure you destroy the stamp so you don't run afoul of the law.


----------



## Gargamel

Enjoy'em Dave


----------



## hollywood

Did not light one up yet; as it was just too damn cold outside to enjoy it tonight. One day before the weekend is out; one of these will burn!!

Here are a couple more pics to better show the crystals formed over nearly 65 years. Amazing is the only way to describe it.


----------



## The Professor

God ... damn! Those are some fine looking ceegars!


----------



## Airborne RU

Wow. I am completely surprised. Who knew that they wrapped them up in cello back then!

Well I guess the plan of action now is to let them rest in a humi for a while to get them moist. That is unless they are fairly moist as it is. How do they feel (dry or moist)? How do they smell?

By far the most interesting thing I have seen to date. Wow.


----------



## Sandman

I can't tell you how happy I am that you opened that can.     

God bless you my man! I am definately envious. I can't wait for you to smoke one.


----------



## Gargamel

hollywood said:


> Did not light one up yet; as it was just too damn cold outside to enjoy it tonight. One day before the weekend is out; one of these will burn!!
> 
> Here are a couple more pics to better show the crystals formed over nearly 65 years. Amazing is the only way to describe it.


Decent yard gars...I'm sure they'll pair well with shoveling


----------



## The Professor

Gargamel said:


> Decent yard gars...I'm sure they'll pair well with shoveling


:r :r :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Wow, what a surprise find, waiting for the review.


----------



## par

way cool! Can't wait to hear the review. How is the smell?


----------



## [OT] Loki

these things are older than my father....my god that's insane


----------



## RJT

hollywood said:


> here's a slideshow of the pics. I think I have it working now. If it does work; maybe the MODs might want to take down some of the big pics!? You're call.
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/ashlea30/josa/?action=view&current=1167169551.pbw


Very cool....Congrats on the great find. I hope you enjoy them. RJT


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

luvsmesumcigars said:


> I can't tell you how happy I am that you opened that can.     God bless you my man!


ABsolutely UNbelievable. I have to agree. Opening those cigars was a HUGE gift on this Christmas holiday to SO many viewers. Sure, you tanked the value somewhat. But the value of a cigar is in the smoking, and here we see that it's also in the looking. Neither of which you can do while the can is sealed. But photos of the sealed can will keep almost as well as the can itself over time. You are to be commended for giving us all such a treat.

Wow. That's all I can say. As to something someone asked way above, they are likely Connecticut broadleaf wrapped havana filler. I wish there was something I had that you wanted to trade for one of those babies. What a rush that must be to smoke one of those.


----------



## icehog3

Truly amazing Dave, congrats! Glad you shared the experience with all of us, and I too am looking forward to that review! :dr


----------



## replicant_argent

One Lonely Smoker said:


> ABsolutely UNbelievable. I have to agree. Opening those cigars was a HUGE gift on this Christmas holiday to SO many viewers. Sure, you tanked the value somewhat. But the value of a cigar is in the smoking, and here we see that it's also in the looking. Neither of which you can do while the can is sealed. But photos of the sealed can will keep almost as well as the can itself over time. You are to be commended for giving us all such a treat.
> 
> Wow. That's all I can say. As to something someone asked way above, they are likely Connecticut broadleaf wrapped havana filler. I wish there was something I had that you wanted to trade for one of those babies. What a rush that must be to smoke one of those.


Jim Carroll was Churchills pseudonym?


----------



## Tristan

Oh my god I need a change of underwear now. That's unreal! Can't wait to read of how they smell/smoke.


----------



## Robson

Daaamn!:dr :dr :dr


----------



## RGD

I'm . . . I'm . . . I'm simply type-less -  


Ron


----------



## replicant_argent

One of the neatest threads on CS

EVER


----------



## smokin' machinist

HOLY SMOKES!!!! You have got to let us know how they smoke.


----------



## RJT

Ok Dave fire one up and let us know. It is killing me to know....RJT


----------



## pinoyman

RJT said:


> Ok Dave fire one up and let us know. It is killing me to know....RJT


*Dave, can you please smoke one now!!!
You're killing us here Amigo!*


----------



## hollywood

I'm hoping I feel like smoking tomorrow! I am so ready to fire one of these up!!

Promise to take plenty of pics and do a play by play as it burns.


----------



## Warhorse545

hollywood said:


> I'm hoping I feel like smoking tomorrow! I am so ready to fire one of these up!!
> 
> Promise to take plenty of pics and do a play by play as it burns.


Dang it do it all ready 

Stacey


----------



## olnumber7

Smoke one. Smoke one. Smoke one. 

Seriously though, thanks for sharing ... this is one badass thread.

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## Puffy69

wow...i dont think ive ever seen stained cello like that before..be interesting to hear what they taste like...


----------



## decesaro

Holy shit , way to cool ..... Whats amazing is the vac seal still sealed after all these years .
Hope they smoke as good as they look .


----------



## cfheater

I vote for either making this topic a sticky or we need to make sure it ends up in the section for classic posts. We can't let this post get buried with all of the other ones. It really is amazing that these are not dust and they have held up for so long.


----------



## moosebrew

So what ever happened with these? I got all excited reading this thread to find no satisfaction at the end :ss


----------



## Lumpold

moosebrew said:


> So what ever happened with these? I got all excited reading this thread to find no satisfaction at the end :ss


http://clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54383 is the result of smoking.


----------



## hollywood

A few of these have now been smoked. Each time has been a completely amazing experience. You just have to sit there in disbelief that this cigar is actually that well preserved ... and actually tastes this good!


----------



## mrbl8k

Man. I am glad you guys pulled this one back up! I didn't see this before! Those are AMAZING!!! :ss


----------



## MoTheMan

hollywood said:


> A few of these have now been smoked. Each time has been a completely amazing experience. You just have to sit there in disbelief that this cigar is actually that well preserved ... and actually tastes this good!


Yeah! When they've been sitting vacuum packed & well stored for so many years, you just may have a divine experience smoking them. :ss

Thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## Puro_Angler

mrbl8k said:


> Man. I am glad you guys pulled this one back up! I didn't see this before! Those are AMAZING!!! :ss


:tpd:

This is one cool thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moosebrew

Lumpold said:


> http://clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54383 is the result of smoking.


OMG I think I just came a little:ss Seriously thanks for pointing that out. That was an amazing story and to finish with such great results.

Man I'm going to have to keep my eyes out for something like that now.

Thanks for sharing your story with us, this has become one of my favorite stories here.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Any reviews on these yet Hollywood? What are the tasting notes? Amazing pics thanks for posting.


----------



## maphic

that is amazing. you would think that with out proper care they would look horrible and fall apart in your hand.


----------



## iceman95

Probably ought to let these lay for 3 or 4 months. I hear they really come alive after 65 1/2 years. :r


----------



## gvarsity

Wow that is amazing/ridiculous. What a find. Enjoy them while they last.


----------



## dayplanner

Great photos Dave!...Wow!

So honored to have been able to try such a fantastic cigar this weekend, among others!!! This one was very special and one of my favorites!
Thanks again!


Keith


----------



## bolio

the one who rolled these just died last night. tsktsktsk. may he rest in peace.:ss


----------



## hollywood

bolio said:


> the one who rolled these just died last night. tsktsktsk. may he rest in peace.:ss


??? huh?


----------



## justinphilly-cl

hollywood said:


> ??? huh?


can i second that huh, with a WTF are you talking about???


----------



## bolio

the one who rolled the cigars.
:r


----------



## hamncheese

Hmm I don't think that answers any more questions...


----------



## hollywood

bolio said:


> the one who rolled the cigars.
> :r


that makes it clear as mud.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

bolio said:


> the one who rolled the cigars.
> :r


thanks for your help bro.. i feel much more enlightened..


----------



## chibnkr

bolio said:


> the one who rolled the cigars.
> :r


What??


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr said:


> What??


yeah Mike,the dead guy....


----------



## chibnkr

68TriShield said:


> yeah Mike,the dead guy....


LOL! I posted the reply before I read further in the thread. I guess I'm not the only one who is confused. :ss


----------



## hamncheese

Maybe this is a weird "Castro is dead" joke?


----------



## bonggoy

slow day huh?


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr said:


> LOL! I posted the reply before I read further in the thread. I guess I'm not the only one who is confused. :ss


If you figure it out let us in on it :r


----------



## bobarian

OMFG!!!:ss

What an unbelievable post, great pics!!!


----------



## burninator

bobarian said:


> OMFG!!!:ss


I think you just broke my internets.


----------



## chibnkr

Now I'm even more confused!!


----------



## hollywood

wtf over? day of craziness! is there a full moon or something?


----------



## RHNewfie

Wow! That is amazing! Thanks for sharing it with us, I am anxious to hear how they smoke! Where did you come by this?


----------



## dodgeguy

Thats awsome please share when you smoke on. That does say alot about vacume sealing. Would have thought the tin would have rusted by now.:cb


----------



## hollywood

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54383&highlight=1942

here's the review from the first that was smoked. since then many have burned! and they only got better!!:tu


----------



## chibnkr

hollywood said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54383&highlight=1942
> 
> here's the review from the first that was smoked. since then many have burned! and they only got better!!:tu


I am lucky enough to have one of these in my collection (courtesy of Mr. Hollywood himself!). I can't wait to smoke it! Darn shame it is so cold out now or I might just have done so tonight. Well...next time the thermometer reaches 68 degrees this one is going to get torched. Thanks again, bro! Hopefully you will make it out to Chi-town sometime soon so that we can raid the MXT. :tu


----------



## hollywood

chibnkr said:


> I am lucky enough to have one of these in my collection (courtesy of Mr. Hollywood himself!). I can't wait to smoke it! Darn shame it is so cold out now or I might just have done so tonight. Well...next time the thermometer reaches 68 degrees this one is going to get torched. Thanks again, bro! Hopefully you will make it out to Chi-town sometime soon so that we can raid the MXT. :tu


My pleasure brother! It is a stick I think you will certainly enjoy. Just one thought .... puff slow!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Those look awesome!!
:tu


----------



## TheDirector

Sandman said:


> I can't tell you how happy I am that you opened that can.
> 
> God bless you my man! I am definately envious. I can't wait for you to smoke one.


:tpd:

Great job thanks for sharing. What a treat!


----------



## okierock

One more amazing CS experience.

Thanks for the pics and review, and congrats on such a find.:tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Just now reading this thread for the first time. That is one hell of a find. I couldn't imagine the pleasure you had in opening those for the first time. I would imagine it's like when we were all 6 years old on Christmas morning not being able to wait to see whats under the tree or in this instance in the can. Thanks for the post! :tu


----------



## BostonMark

WOW! Never seen anything remotely like that! Just seeing this thread for the first time. Blew my mind.


----------



## erictheobscure

Just saw this thread for the first time. Since I don't think I'll stumble upon any antique cigars, I guess I need to obtain some Cuban cigars and bury them in a humidor until I'm eighty or eighty-five.


----------



## JordanWexler

pure awesome. :dr


----------



## elderboy02

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Papichulo

Dave, I cannot believe I have never read this thread. I am salvating as I think about it. You luck dog you:ss


----------

